# 2.7T FWD



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

Does such an animal exist?
Was it imported to the US?
Thank all.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.7T FWD (l5gcw0b)*

Nope don't think so.
http://www.audiworld.com/model/a6/01/specs.shtml
Cheers
Massboykie


_Modified by Massboykie at 1:21 PM 9-13-2007_


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: 2.7T FWD (Massboykie)*

all 2.7Ts were quattro.


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

2.7T fwd. talk about some awesome burnouts!!!


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

thanks!


----------

